# Asking for your helps guys..



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

my ex father in law committed suicide a few days ago, my mother n law found him yesterday. he leaves behind a 17 yr. old daughter who is in a terrible state rite now. i'd like to ask you guys if yall can please keep her in your prayers. her name is Hilary. Thank you guys! i'm sorry i've been out lately , things have been touchy b/t work and having both ADON & our DON walked out leaving us three months behind on things that are time senstive and now this..my head is spinning, i'm just trying to be there and be respectable but not be in the way...you know..omg...guys...i just dont know..i mean, the way ..and the dates, things just are falling into place and we can't believe it was in front of us and no one saw...no one suspected...he could of called, why didn't he? i know were not suppose to question..but..how can you not...i dont know guys, i'm just rambling..i was the thrid person there...the creepy silence..the heaviness of the air..it was so strange, everything was moving , cars , trees, everything, but in the yard and in that house everything was so steal..i dont know guys, i've gott go i've gotta get back to work. thank you for letting me ramble and taking the time to read..love you guys!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Will keep her in my Thoughts. So sorry this happen.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

So sorry for your loss...


You and your whole family will be in my prayers....


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

She will be in our prayers. Hope you and your other half are okay too.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Will do, and I hope everything gets better for you guys. And it's o.k. to question, as long as it doesn't interfere with you going on.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

thank you guys, greg is ok, i guess, his brother was alot closer, but greg and his step father had alot and i mean alot of hard feelings, and when greg came to God he went to his step father as his own man and apologized. i thank God for that he had a chance to have that closer with him otherwise i think it would of been alot worst. it's just hard b/c they finally were building that relationship...everyone is pretty much numb rite now..thank you guys again for yalls prayers, that's the best thing anyone can do rite now...pray for his soul as well please, he had alot of inner demons...
we still haven't told the children they have been staying with my 'rents, they know something happen, they just dont know to who and what...and i'm not even sure how or when to tell them, b/c our oldest two as well as my oldest neice were all old enough to know him and have the bond...i wish there was one of those '101' books for this...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I will pray on this one for you. I hope things start looking up for you guys!


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. You are all in my prayers.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Suicide is a hard thing. I still don't understand why my brother did this to us either and it has been 17yrs. I wish you all the best in getting though this tough time. I'm sending you cyber hugs.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Prayers headed your way, I'm so sorry


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

I am so sorry!!!! I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey chic4pits I know exactly what your going through I just had my uncle/godfather commit suicide Dec.28th 2008. It will come back together but slowly.. I have you all in my prayers. Good luck & try to be strong for each other.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey guys , i had a free second before 5 i wanted to jump on and tell everyone thank you so much for yalls kind words and prayers. things are a little better now, i dont want to go as far as saying 'good' but they are getting better. we sat down after the funeral monday and told the children. our middle two 'know of' papa gene but didn't really 'know' him, if yall know what i mean, now, kris however, that baby is still watery eyed over it. it tears me up. his daughter hilary is doing as well as can be expected, the services were held in her home town of jonesborro (which is northeastern LA) so she was with her friends and church family, which i think helped her alot. but i just wanted to tell everyone thank you sooo much! i miss you guys, hopefully i'll have time tomr. to get on here! love yall!!! miss yall!!!


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm sorry this has happened... I will keep her in my prayers


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

sorry for your loss. :-( my thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

sorry for your loss. ill be praying for you and yours.


----------

